# Living in Europe - Vaccinations



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 

A question or two for those of you full timing or living in Europe with dogs.

Have you continued to get your dogs normal annual vaccinations done in Europe? Is it still the same in France or Spain, where I expect we will spend most of our time once the house sale goes through, ie, leptospirosis (?), distemper etc. 
Also do you all have scalliber collers for your dogs? do they wear them all the time, all year round? and when swimming?

Sorry about the 20 question format, but we're soon to go fulltiming in Europe with our 2 dogs and 1 cat and we think we've covered things and I think of something else. Any other pointers gratefully received. 

ta


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are going to live in south/south west France ask your French vet about piroplasmosis. It is a nasty tick that is not affected by ordinary tick treatment, your dogs will need a yearly injection. One of our german shepherds died a week after returning from France 6 years ago. We then learnt about the treatment. The vaccine is not available in UK.


----------

